# Big Bang Theory "The Proton Displacement" 11/07/13 S7E7



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Professor Proton versus The Science Guy!

Great episode. Everything that made Bob Newhart so good last season was even better this time. And I was counting the seconds until he made his first Penny DOM joke (didn't take long "I remember _your _girlfriend").

And we got some real honest talk about why Leonard puts up with Sheldon.

So. Many. Lines.

Theyre going to have sex before Sheldon and I do. I knew it!

Sheldon: "Im not going to bother him. Im going to talk to him." Leonard: "He thinks theres a difference."

"Look whos here to put the Jew in jewelry night!"

And the lightsaber belt buckles. Oh Raj...


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

I liked it when Bob _ran_ to greet penny.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

astrohip said:


> "Look whos here to put the Jew in jewelry night!"


"Oh, it's okay when YOU say it!"


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

ferrumpneuma said:


> I liked it when Bob _ran_ to greet penny.


And the looks he gave when asking about her grandmas.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Alfer said:


> And the looks he gave when asking about her grandmas.


Wouldn't her Grandmas live in Nebraska? Drunk Penny probably just didn't want to get into it with him...


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Bob Newhart ruled that show. He was hysterical. I want them to add him to the cast. He was awesome.

tk


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Great episode!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

The sex before us line was hilarious especially being followed by the sword buckle waving.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cannonz said:


> The sex before us line was hilarious especially being followed by the sword buckle waving.


I was a little surprised they got away with the sword-fight joke!


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

astrohip said:


> And I was counting the seconds until he made his first Penny DOM joke (didn't take long "I remember _your _girlfriend").


DOM?


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> DOM?


Dirty Old Man?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

vman41 said:


> Dirty Old Man?


:up:


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

"Bill Nye, Restraining Order Guy"


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I don't remember any dirty old man joke. It's obvious he enjoys Penny, but, then wouldn't any guy? I don't see him being portrayed at all like a dirty old man....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I don't remember any dirty old man joke. It's obvious he enjoys Penny, but, then wouldn't any guy? I don't see him being portrayed at all like a dirty old man....


Hit a little close to home there?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Hit a little close to home there?


Hey, I WOULD know if there was a dirty old man joke there....


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I really don't like what they're doing to Raj. I don't really find the gay but not gay jokes funny - at least in the long term. It seems the writers can't figure out what to do with him either. They realized that "can't talk" bit got old. They can't find him a girlfriend because another major character at this point would throw off the balance of the show.

If they dropped him from the show, the show wouldn't really suffer at this point.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> I really don't like what they're doing to Raj. I don't really find the gay but not gay jokes funny - at least in the long term. It seems the writers can't figure out what to do with him either. They realized that "can't talk" bit got old. They can't find him a girlfriend because another major character at this point would throw off the balance of the show.
> 
> If they dropped him from the show, the show wouldn't really suffer at this point.


He's always been my least favorite character, even to the point of really disliking him a couple seasons ago. To their credit, they've made him a bit more likeable, but I still would not miss him either...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think that this point in the characters lives is pretty true to life. I remember times when in my group of close friends all were coupled up except for 1 person. It was always tough for that 1 person to keep doing things with the couples. I've been there, and I appreciate that they are keeping Raj around even though he no longer really fits in. Plus, I like the character and the actor. YMMV.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I think that this point in the characters lives is pretty true to life. I remember times when in my group of close friends all were coupled up except for 1 person. It was always tough for that 1 person to keep doing things with the couples. I've been there, and I appreciate that they are keeping Raj around even though he no longer really fits in. Plus, I like the character and the actor. YMMV.


I like him too. I think the writers are having a tough time trying to figure out what to do with him. And I suspect that the producers don't want to find him a long term girlfriend because they don't want to have to pay another full time actor. And again, it would upset the balance of the show.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Turtleboy said:


> I like him too. I think the writers are having a tough time trying to figure out what to do with him. And I suspect that the producers don't want to find him a long term girlfriend because they don't want to have to pay another full time actor. And again, it would upset the balance of the show.


You could be right. But to me it seems like pretty standard group dynamics for twentysomethings.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Spoiler



Raj's girlfriend returns in upcoming episode (I think one after next) Penny goes to see why she dropped him. I assume she will get back with him and be a regular.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Cue spoiler police...


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I couldn't help but think of this scene from_ Skin Deep: 
_
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky5u6vm44ak[/media]


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Idearat said:


> I couldn't help but think of this scene from_ Skin Deep:
> _
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky5u6vm44ak[/media]


I thought of that, too. Only funny scene in the movie.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I loved it when AFF said to Bob Newhart, 'Hey we have the same orthopedic shoes, who would have thought I would be sharing shoes with the rich and famous' or something like that. 
I liked the whole show except Raj. He is just too pathetic. I mean the whole show is about a bunch of pathetic guys, but they are dragging themselves out of it and Raj needs too. I am glad his girlfriend is coming back. I like her, but would rather him date Leslie Winkle. I love her, but I can't imagine them together.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

replaytv said:


> I loved it when AFF said to Bob Newhart, 'Hey we have the same orthodontic shoes, who would have thought I would be sharing shoes with the rich and famous' or something like that.


"OK, now I get it."


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

replaytv said:


> I loved it when AFF said to Bob Newhart, 'Hey we have the same _*orthodontic*_ shoes, who would have thought I would be sharing shoes with the rich and famous'...


Unless those shoes are on your teeth, I believe it was orthopedic...


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

replaytv said:


> I loved it when AFF said to Bob Newhart, 'Hey we have the same *orthodontic* shoes, who would have thought I would be sharing shoes with the rich and famous' or something like that.





Bierboy said:


> Unless those shoes are on your teeth, I believe it was orthopedic...


They're for people who put their foot in their mouth.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

vman41 said:


> They're for people who put their foot in their mouth.


:up::up::up:


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

replaytv said:


> I mean the whole show is about a bunch of pathetic guys


I don't think that is what the message they are sending.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Dr. Jeffries: Hold on. You ... you have a girlfriend?
Amy: Hey look -- we're wearing the same orthopedic shoes. I can't believe I dress like a celebrity.
Dr. Jeffries: O-Okay, I get it now.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I looked up Bill Nye to see how old he is. He is only 57 he looked in his 80's too, even walked that way.


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

cannonz said:


> I looked up Bill Nye to see how old he is. He is only 57 he looked in his 80's too, even walked that way.


I think he just did Dancing With The Stars, so he can hopefully move better than an 80 year old.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

JolDC said:


> I think he just did Dancing With The Stars, so he can hopefully move better than an 80 year old.


Maybe he pulled a groin there, that's why the old man shuffle.


----------



## Stephen Tu (May 10, 1999)

cannonz said:


> Maybe he pulled a groin there, that's why the old man shuffle.


Worse than a groin pull, he tore his quadricep, rendering him basically immobile, and sealed his quick exit from DWTS. (Though he probably wouldn't have lasted long even without the injury.)


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Stephen Tu said:


> Worse than a groin pull, he tore his quadricep, rendering him basically immobile, and sealed his quick exit from DWTS. (Though he probably wouldn't have lasted long even without the injury.)


That would definitely explain that walk (looked like he could barely move) and the gaunt look if he had been bedridden for a while. That would be rough on anyone much less someone in their late 50's.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

cannonz said:


> That would definitely explain that walk (looked like he could barely move) and the gaunt look if he had been bedridden for a while. That would be rough on anyone much less someone in their late 50's.


I thought he had more of a goth look....


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Azlen said:


> I thought he had more of a goth look....


Sarah, not that anyone cared.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

:up:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

It appears I'm in the minority but I didn't like this episode all that much (I admit I'm not a big Bob Newhart fan). Newhart basically played Newhart, and his stutter (not sure if that was intentional or not) got a bit annoying to me after awhile. I liked the jewelry scenes with Raj, Howard and the girls better. I agree about Raj, but I do think they need to give him a full time girlfriend. He just seems left out of so much of the humor these days because couples. They have been playing that up a bit, Raj being the "third wheel", so maybe a girlfriend for him is in the offing.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I have season passes for several comedies but the only one that has me truly laughing out loud many times each episode is TBBT. What's even more amazing to me is that they can still do it to me in their 7th season.

I'm a lifelong Newhart fan so it's cool to see that he still has the comedy chops.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

cannonz said:


> Sarah, not that anyone cared.


HAHA!


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I was impressed with the swordfight. I mean, as soon as he gives Howard a lightsaber beltbuckle, I could completely see it coming, and really I thought it would be a stupid joke.

Maybe it was still stupid, but I literally laughed out loud when Raj started demo-ing the sword fight. So I feel like I have to give him credit for pulling that off.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> It appears I'm in the minority but I didn't like this episode all that much (I admit I'm not a big Bob Newhart fan). * Newhart basically played Newhart,* and his stutter (not sure if that was intentional or not) got a bit annoying to me after awhile.


Honestly that's one of the biggest improvements in this episode over the previous one, they got Newhart to have more of the Newhart look and feel (that I have loved since hearing his records)

Newhart has always played the same endearing character, the poor everyman who is surrounded by crazy people and trying to make sense of the world, he just has a way of making it seem so effortless and welcoming that for me, it's a joy to see done right.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Honestly that's one of the biggest improvements in this episode over the previous one, they got Newhart to have more of the Newhart look and feel (that I have loved since hearing his records)
> 
> Newhart has always played the same endearing character, the poor everyman who is surrounded by crazy people and trying to make sense of the world, he just has a way of making it seem so effortless and welcoming that for me, it's a joy to see done right.


I can't remember which thread but someone was discussing acting and about how a certain actor or actors are "one trick ponies" That's Newhart. He's the same character in everything he does. I really don't think it's acting, but just the way he is. He doesn't make me laugh, but I get where some folks might think he's funny. He was pretty much the same in the previous episode he was on and I remarked about it when he was up for the Emmy for basically playing himself.

I put him in the same category as Betty White. Not sure why they are popular (now) but they are older so by that criteria, by rule you have to like them because, "hey, they are in their 80s and still at it!".


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I put him in the same category as Betty White. Not sure why they are popular (now) but they are older so by that criteria, by rule you have to like them because, "hey, they are in their 80s and still at it!".


Except Betty White is in her 90's.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I put him in the same category as Betty White.


If you really think Sue Ann Nivens (The Mary Tyler Moore Show), Rose (Golden Girls), and Elka (Hot in Cleveland) are the same character, I can only assume you've never WATCHED any of them.

And that doesn't even include Catherine Piper (The Practice/Boston Legal) who is so different it would be impossible to confuse her for any of the other characters.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ereth said:


> If you really think Sue Ann Nivens (The Mary Tyler Moore Show), Rose (Golden Girls), and Elka (Hot in Cleveland) are the same character, I can only assume you've never WATCHED any of them.
> 
> And that doesn't even include Catherine Piper (The Practice/Boston Legal) who is so different it would be impossible to confuse her for any of the other characters.


That's not even remotely what he said. You neglected to include the rest of the quote where Steveknj went on to say why he put him in the same category as Betty White. That reason was not because he thinks they can both only play one character, it was because for some reason you have to love them just because they are quite old and still doing this.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Loved the belt buckle scene. My wife and I were nearly crying we were laughing so hard.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> That's not even remotely what he said. You neglected to include the rest of the quote where Steveknj went on to say why he put him in the same category as Betty White. That reason was not because he thinks they can both only play one character, it was because for some reason you have to love them just because they are quite old and still doing this.


This exactly.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I can't remember which thread but someone was discussing acting and about how a certain actor or actors are "one trick ponies" That's Newhart. He's the same character in everything he does. I really don't think it's acting, but just the way he is. He doesn't make me laugh, but I get where some folks might think he's funny. He was pretty much the same in the previous episode he was on and I remarked about it when he was up for the Emmy for basically playing himself.


It really depends on how he is in real life. It can still be acting even if you are only playing one character. His stage persona could be very different from his real life persona.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Azlen said:


> It really depends on how he is in real life. It can still be acting even if you are only playing one character. His stage persona could be very different from his real life persona.


And even "being yourself" takes talent to pull off naturally. Look at all the people who play themselves on TV shows and in movies, and look stiff and awkward doing it.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I consider the Newhart stutter to be perfect comedic timing. And he still has it. :up:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

stellie93 said:


> I consider the Newhart stutter to be perfect comedic timing. And he still has it. :up:


This


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> That's not even remotely what he said. You neglected to include the rest of the quote where Steveknj went on to say why he put him in the same category as Betty White. That reason was not because he thinks they can both only play one character, it was because for some reason you have to love them just because they are quite old and still doing this.


In both of the Newhart BBT threads, I'd say 90% of the people who liked Newhart in these episodes said it was because they thought he was funny.

I really saw nobody saying they just liked it because he's old.

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

If Newhart were drunk and committed felonies, would people find him hot?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If Newhart were drunk and committed felonies, would people find him hot?


Me! Me! Me!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

You really have to realize that Bob Newhart is NOT an actor. He made his name as a stand-up. He has a unique style.

Just listen...

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaUYQZR-y7I[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1KbtLrBZ0k[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArMf6xbMsLI[/media]

If you're not laughing out loud, there's something wrong with you!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

TonyTheTiger said:


> You really have to realize that Bob Newhart is NOT an actor. He made his name as a stand-up. He has a unique style.


Being an actor is not (necessarily) a state of being, it's a job. He's an actor.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1KbtLrBZ0k[/media]
> 
> If you're not laughing out loud, there's something wrong with you!


This had to be the funniest thing I've heard in a very long time. Thanks Tony!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> You really have to realize that Bob Newhart is NOT an actor. He made his name as a stand-up. He has a unique style.
> 
> Just listen...
> 
> ...


Geez, can you post it without that annoying laugh track?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Hot4Bo said:


> This had to be the funniest thing I've heard in a very long time. Thanks Tony!


A YouTube search is well worth it. Some of the stuff he did on the Dean Martin show is hilarious - especially when Dean just loses it (which he does every time!).

...and TB, get over it!!!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

It wouldn't be a Big Bang theory thread without someone complaining about the laugh track.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> It wouldn't be a Big Bang theory thread without someone complaining about the laugh track.


Sure it would!

There was that one in Season 4...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

sigh...it was a live audience


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I can't remember which thread but someone was discussing acting and about how a certain actor or actors are "one trick ponies" That's Newhart. He's the same character in everything he does. I really don't think it's acting, but just the way he is. He doesn't make me laugh, but I get where some folks might think he's funny. He was pretty much the same in the previous episode he was on and I remarked about it when he was up for the Emmy for basically playing himself.


There are a lot of "one trick ponies" when it comes to comedians. Larry David? Can you imagine him playing the lead in a rom-com? Larry, Moe and Curly doing Shakespeare? Seinfeld being anyone but Seinfeld. Michael Cera. Will Arnett. Will Farrell. On and on.

It's not just comedians. That's why the term "typecasting" exists.

Even if you just have one trick, if it's a fantastic trick then that's good enough for me. No one ever complained that John Wayne should stop doing Westerns and try comedy. For me, Bob Newhart is the John Wayne of comedy. (Second only to Jonathan Winters)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> There are a lot of "one trick ponies" when it comes to comedians. Larry David? Can you imagine him playing the lead in a rom-com? Larry, Moe and Curly doing Shakespeare? Seinfeld being anyone but Seinfeld. Michael Cera. Will Arnett. Will Farrell. On and on.
> 
> It's not just comedians. That's why the term "typecasting" exists.
> 
> Even if you just have one trick, if it's a fantastic trick then that's good enough for me. No one ever complained that John Wayne should stop doing Westerns and try comedy. For me, Bob Newhart is the John Wayne of comedy. (Second only to Jonathan Winters)


John Wayne also did quite a few war films.

I'm not saying One Trick Pony is bad (and I didn't make that original point, someone else did about, I think, Andy Samberg). I'm just saying if you like Bob Newhart's "one trick" you'll love him here. I'm not a fan so I didn't.

A lot of people look at Robin Williams as a "One Trick Pony" and won't watch his new show because he might do his shtick. (He's actually not, as he's done many serious roles). I agree about Jonathan Winters being brilliant, and Robin was his disciple. Much different type than Newhart.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I enjoyed Bob Newhart as a new bit to BBT. They could bring him in once a season and it would be okay with me. Just don't overdo it. 

Loved that Amy and he had the same shoes. Saw the Penney bit coming a mile away, but that's okay.

I really wish they would do more with the Comic book guy. I like him and not as a partner for Raj, but maybe they could explore more of the two of them as friends - as the guys were before finding mates. I am also very glad they haven't stopped or isolated Raj from his friendship with Howard.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> That's not even remotely what he said. You neglected to include the rest of the quote where Steveknj went on to say why he put him in the same category as Betty White. That reason was not because he thinks they can both only play one character, it was because for some reason you have to love them just because they are quite old and still doing this.


That's not what I got from his post at all. It's a pretty stupid point if it's actually want he meant.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ereth said:


> That's not what I got from his post at all.


There was nothing cryptic about it, it's what he said and it was very straight forward.



Steveknj said:


> I put him in the same category as Betty White. Not sure why they are popular (now) but they are older so by that criteria, by rule you have to like them because, "hey, they are in their 80s and still at it!".


How does this even remotely suggest that Betty White can only play one character?



Ereth said:


> It's a pretty stupid point if it's actually want he meant.


and now you've reduced yourself to calling other people's opinions "stupid" because you disagree.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I can't remember which thread but someone was discussing acting and about how a certain actor or actors are "one trick ponies" That's Newhart. He's the same character in everything he does. I really don't think it's acting, but just the way he is.


Maybe he's a one trick pony, but it's a trick I have loved for 40+ years. And to last that long, it must be a damn good trick.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> There was nothing cryptic about it, it's what he said and it was very straight forward.
> 
> How does this even remotely suggest that Betty White can only play one character?


Because the previous paragraph was all about how Newhart can only play one character, and then he follows up with "it's the same as Betty White". Ergo, "the same" is the thing he's just been talking about. That's how sentence construction and paragraph construction work.



> and now you've reduced yourself to calling other people's opinions "stupid" because you disagree.


No, it's stupid because it's stupid. The position that you HAVE to like someone because they are old is a stupid position to take. It's not remotely true. If you don't like them, don't like them. Nobody will force you. Worse, it insults those of us who actually like these people for the things they do. Those of us who are Newhart fans, and have been for 30 years, are now being told that we only like him because he's old? No. That's a stupid position to take. It bears no resemblance to reality. We don't like them because they are old. We like them because they are GOOD.

Given our history, though, and the fact that you would disagree with me if I said Oxygen was good to breathe, I am not surprised that you find yourself needing to argue with me, even if you don't actually have a position worth defending.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Ereth said:


> Those of us who are Newhart fans, and have been for 30 years, are now being told that we only like him because he's old? No. That's a stupid position to take. It bears no resemblance to reality. We don't like them because they are old. We like them because they are GOOD.


Maybe you liked him all along because he was old


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> and now you've reduced yourself to calling other people's opinions "stupid" because you disagree.


We've been there before. That's Ereth. I don't take it personally.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Mr. Soze said:


> Maybe he's a one trick pony, but it's a trick I have loved for 40+ years. And to last that long, it must be a damn good trick.


I'm glad you do. We all have different tastes. That's what makes us human. if we didn't there'd be no need for ratings


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Ereth said:


> Because the previous paragraph was all about how Newhart can only play one character, and then he follows up with "it's the same as Betty White". Ergo, "the same" is the thing he's just been talking about. That's how sentence construction and paragraph construction work.
> 
> No, it's stupid because it's stupid. The position that you HAVE to like someone because they are old is a stupid position to take. It's not remotely true. If you don't like them, don't like them. Nobody will force you. Worse, it insults those of us who actually like these people for the things they do. Those of us who are Newhart fans, and have been for 30 years, are now being told that we only like him because he's old? No. That's a stupid position to take. It bears no resemblance to reality. We don't like them because they are old. We like them because they are GOOD.
> 
> Given our history, though, and the fact that you would disagree with me if I said Oxygen was good to breathe, I am not surprised that you find yourself needing to argue with me, even if you don't actually have a position worth defending.


The point I was trying to make, was this. Betty White was really a character actress for most of her career. She got older, did The Golden Girls and got some bit of stardom. Then all of a sudden, she goes on talk shows, makes snarky remarks that are only funny because they come from an octogenarian, and all of a sudden she's all over TV as a big star. "Look at Betty White telling mildly off color jokes in her 80s (now 90s)?" "Isn't that cute?" Bob Newhart, is a little different but he gets an Emmy for a guest shot on a show, essentially playing the same part he's played for 40 years or more. Why didn't he get one when he was on his two hit shows? Because now he's in his 80s and that's why he's getting it. He's not any better or worse (well maybe worse) than he was on Newhart or the Bob Newhart Show. Nothing will convince me any different.

This is nothing new. It was just an example I gave. People love snarky older people. It's a common comedy thread for years and years.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I'm glad you do. We all have different tastes. That's what makes us human. if we didn't there'd be no need for ratings


And these threads would be a lot shorter.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> People love snarky older people.


Hooray! Something to aspire to.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

QueenBee said:


> Hooray! Something to aspire to.


I'm already living proof....


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ereth said:


> Because the previous paragraph was all about how Newhart can only play one character, and then he follows up with "it's the same as Betty White". Ergo, "the same" is the thing he's just been talking about. That's how sentence construction and paragraph construction work.


He did not at any time say that it's the same as Betty White or anything remotely similar. He started a new paragraph to say that he puts BN in the same category with BW and then followed up on that first sentence with the reason for it. It's not really difficult at all to follow.



Ereth said:


> Given our history, though, and the fact that you would disagree with me if I said Oxygen was good to breathe, I am not surprised that you find yourself needing to argue with me, even if you don't actually have a position worth defending.


Our history? At most, I've argued with you 2 or 3 times in the past 6 years. How many times have I not argued with you? Out of my 8k posts, I bet fewer than a couple of dozen are direct responses to any of the approximately 16k things you've posted in that time.
Please stop making yourself out to be a victim *...again*.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Bob Newhart, is a little different but he gets an Emmy for a guest shot on a show, essentially playing the same part he's played for 40 years or more. Why didn't he get one when he was on his two hit shows? Because now he's in his 80s and that's why he's getting it. He's not any better or worse (well maybe worse) than he was on Newhart or the Bob Newhart Show. Nothing will convince me any different.


Maybe not, but Newhart was nominated 3 times for the Emmy for Outstanding Lead Actor in a Comedy Series.

So his peers have a different opinion than you.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ereth said:


> Because the previous paragraph was all about how Newhart can only play one character, and then he follows up with "it's the same as Betty White". Ergo, "the same" is the thing he's just been talking about. That's how sentence construction and paragraph construction work. No, it's stupid because it's stupid. The position that you HAVE to like someone because they are old is a stupid position to take. It's not remotely true. If you don't like them, don't like them. Nobody will force you. Worse, it insults those of us who actually like these people for the things they do. Those of us who are Newhart fans, and have been for 30 years, are now being told that we only like him because he's old? No. That's a stupid position to take. It bears no resemblance to reality. We don't like them because they are old. We like them because they are GOOD. Given our history, though, and the fact that you would disagree with me if I said Oxygen was good to breathe, I am not surprised that you find yourself needing to argue with me, even if you don't actually have a position worth defending.


I'm going to stun you. I read his post the same way. It was poorly constructed. But it wasn't what he meant.

Oh, and he was wrong about both White and Newhart. They aren't loved because they are old. White is still quite sharp and versatile. Watch her SNL gig. She was damned funny. And Newhart is the same as he always was. Dry and wry. He is a but slower and a lot more wrinkly but he is the same. Neither case is that it is just nostalgia or shock value because of their age.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> The point I was trying to make, was this. Betty White was really a character actress for most of her career. She got older, did The Golden Girls and got some bit of stardom. Then all of a sudden, she goes on talk shows, makes snarky remarks that are only funny because they come from an octogenarian, and all of a sudden she's all over TV as a big star. "Look at Betty White telling mildly off color jokes in her 80s (now 90s)?" "Isn't that cute?" Bob Newhart, is a little different but he gets an Emmy for a guest shot on a show, essentially playing the same part he's played for 40 years or more. Why didn't he get one when he was on his two hit shows? Because now he's in his 80s and that's why he's getting it. He's not any better or worse (well maybe worse) than he was on Newhart or the Bob Newhart Show. Nothing will convince me any different. This is nothing new. It was just an example I gave. People love snarky older people. It's a common comedy thread for years and years.


Oh wow. You really don't know Betty White at all. She was a headliner years ago in the early days of television. And she was always naughty. Go watch old video of the double entendres on Password.

You actually think Golden Girls made her a star. How funny.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Maybe not, but Newhart was nominated 3 times for the Emmy for Outstanding Lead Actor in a Comedy Series. So his peers have a different opinion than you.


Of course they do. He is completely wrong on both actors. As he proved by his limited knowledge of their careers.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Oh wow. You really don't know Betty White at all. She was a headliner years ago in the early days of television. And she was always naughty. Go watch old video of the double entendres on Password.
> 
> You actually think Golden Girls made her a star. How funny.


Thunder stolen.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Maybe not, but Newhart was nominated 3 times for the Emmy for Outstanding Lead Actor in a Comedy Series.
> 
> So his peers have a different opinion than you.


And never won, until he got a bit part last year in TBBT, playing an older version of the same character he played the other 3x he was nominated. Was he a better actor this time around?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Oh wow. You really don't know Betty White at all. She was a headliner years ago in the early days of television. And she was always naughty. Go watch old video of the double entendres on Password.
> 
> You actually think Golden Girls made her a star. How funny.


What show was she a STAR in? Password she was a panelist (and married to the show's host). Gameshow panelists in those days were almost always B and C list stars (with the occasional exception of Hollywood Squares). If she was a headliner in the 1950s I apologize, in that I wasn't alive then to see it. I only saw what was syndicated and she was only on game shows. Even so, if she was a big star in the early days of TV, it would have been 30 years between starring roles.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Of course they do. He is completely wrong on both actors. As he proved by his limited knowledge of their careers.


I never said he wasn't nominated, I said he never won.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> I'm already living proof....


You're giving yourself way too much credit here. You're not that snarky and nobody loves you!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Anubys said:


> You're giving yourself way too much credit here. You're not that snarky and nobody loves you!


Ah...but I AM old(er)....


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> What show was she a STAR in? Password she was a panelist (and married to the show's host). Gameshow panelists in those days were almost always B and C list stars (with the occasional exception of Hollywood Squares). If she was a headliner in the 1950s I apologize, in that I wasn't alive then to see it. I only saw what was syndicated and she was only on game shows. Even so, if she was a big star in the early days of TV, it would have been 30 years between starring roles.


 Oh good. Another person who thinks because he didn't experience it, it didn't happen. As for Password. She wasn't in it because she had to be. She was on it because she wanted to be. And if you think Password in those days was at the same level of a game show today, you are wrong again. And get your facts right. She MET her husband on Password. You make it sound like she was on it because they were married. Just stop. Your opinion is wrong. Your facts are wrong. You keep proving how wrong you are on Ms White. Move on.

Christ. The woman won a lifetime achievement award 23 years ago. But according to you we only like her because she is old.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Oh good. Another person who thinks because he didn't experience it, it didn't happen. As for Password. She wasn't in it because she had to be. She was on it because she wanted to be. And if you think Password in those days was at the same level of a game show today, you are wrong again. And get your facts right. She MET her husband on Password. You make it sound like she was on it because they were married. Just stop. Your opinion is wrong. Your facts are wrong. You keep proving how wrong you are on Ms White. Move on.
> 
> Christ. The woman won a lifetime achievement award 23 years ago. But according to you we only like her because she is old.


Opinion = wrong. Impossible.



> o·pin·ion
> əˈpinyən/Submit
> noun
> 1.
> a view or judgment formed about something, *not necessarily based on fact or knowledge.*


I think your opinion is wrong. We agree to disagree.

I never said she was on Password because she was married to Ludden. That just happens to be fact.

I was an avid game show watcher as a kid, during the height of shows like Password, Match Game, Hollywood Squares, $10,000 Pyramid and other shows that had celebrities on them. Big, "A" list stars were rarely on any game show, especially as a regular. Occasionally you'd get one who was a fan of the show so they'd guest star (and usually during sweeps). I don't even WATCH game shows from today, so I couldn't tell you what they are like.

I get it your a fan of White and Newhart. That's fine. As I said, if we all agreed on everything, this forum would be mighty boring.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> And never won, until he got a bit part last year in TBBT, playing an older version of the same character he played the other 3x he was nominated. Was he a better actor this time around?


You seem to think people win awards because of the quality of their performances and nothing more.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> You seem to think people win awards because of the quality of their performances and nothing more.


Isn't that what the intent of the award is supposed to be? Shouldn't the Best Actor for example be..ummm...the Best Actor quality wise?

No, I'm not naive enough to believe that's why he won the award. I think he won the award more as a lifetime achievement award, which really isn't fair to the other nominees who might have actually had better performances. (from what I saw Nathan Lane's performance as Pepper was definitely better, as was Will Forte as Paul).

If the award was "Best career in sitcoms" he would have been legitimately worthy.

Anyway, horse beaten to death.


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> What show was she a STAR in? Password she was a panelist (and married to the show's host). Gameshow panelists in those days were almost always B and C list stars (with the occasional exception of Hollywood Squares). If she was a headliner in the 1950s I apologize, in that I wasn't alive then to see it. I only saw what was syndicated and she was only on game shows. Even so, if she was a big star in the early days of TV, it would have been 30 years between starring roles.


Mary tyler moore show, the betty white show, Mama's family...more than Password.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Oh, and he was wrong about both White and Newhart. They aren't loved because they are old.


He never said it was just because they are old. But go ahead, keep taking one phrase out of context and bash the hell out of it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> That's not even remotely what he said. You neglected to include the rest of the quote where Steveknj went on to say why he put him in the same category as Betty White. That reason was not because he thinks they can both only play one character, *it was because for some reason you have to love them just because they are quite old and still doing this.*





Steveknj said:


> This exactly.





scandia101 said:


> *He never said it was just because they are old.* But go ahead, keep taking one phrase out of context and bash the hell out of it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Opinion = wrong. Impossible.


Harlan Ellison says (and I agree) that the phrase "Everyone has a right to an opinion." should be modified to say "Everyone has a right to their own informed opinion". Uninformed opinions are useless, and no, people shouldn't really have a right to have any opinion they want. There is not an equivalence that says every opinion is equally valid. Many of them are simply wrong.

Carry on


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> ... (from what I saw Nathan Lane's performance as Pepper was definitely better, as was Will Forte as Paul).
> ...


Dear God, Nathan Lane? talk about an overbearing, horrible, one-trick-pony!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Anubys said:


> Dear God, Nathan Lane? talk about an overbearing, horrible, one-trick-pony!


meant to add: but I like him because he's old


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Dear God, Nathan Lane? talk about an overbearing, horrible, one-trick-pony!


Compare his performance in Modern Family with that in The Good Wife. Not at ALL a one trick pony.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Harlan Ellison says (and I agree) that the phrase "Everyone has a right to an opinion." should be modified to say "Everyone has a right to their own informed opinion". Uninformed opinions are useless, and no, people shouldn't really have a right to have any opinion they want. There is not an equivalence that says every opinion is equally valid. Many of them are simply wrong.
> 
> Carry on


Well that's Harlan Ellison's *opinion* and he's WRONG 

Everyone has a right to an opinion. It's up to whoever is listening to it to determine if it's useless to THEM.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Compare his performance in Modern Family with that in The Good Wife. Not at ALL a one trick pony.


And yet you mentioned that he should have won for his performance as Pepper on Modern Family, which is his "one-trick pony" character. If it was his Good Wife acting that was so great and different, why didn't you mention that one?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Compare his performance in Modern Family with that in The Good Wife. Not at ALL a one trick pony.


I've never seen anything from him other than "flamboyant over the top gay man". I guess he's done other things!

he's still old, though, right?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Wow....and I thought THIS THREAD was off the rails...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> And yet you mentioned that he should have won for his performance as Pepper on Modern Family, which is his "one-trick pony" character. If it was his Good Wife acting that was so great and different, why didn't you mention that one?


Different category. I mentioned the other because Nathan Lane was up against Bob Newhart in that category. IRC Lane was also up for his part in The Good Wife as well (and yes, he was better there). We can split the difference and say Will Forte was better than both


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


>



...and still doing this
It's right there in what you quoted and you even bolded it.

Here is Steveknj's original statement to in case someone needs to compare my paraphrasing to the actual statement.
(emphasis mine)


> I put him in the same category as Betty White. Not sure why they are popular (now) *but they are older so by that criteria, by rule you have to like them because, "hey, they are in their 80s and still at it!".*


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Oh good. Another person who thinks because he didn't experience it, it didn't happen. As for Password. She wasn't in it because she had to be. She was on it because she wanted to be.


All he said was "(and married to the show's host)" 
How exactly does that translate into him saying that she had to be on the show?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cearbhaill said:


> Harlan Ellison says (and I agree) that the phrase "Everyone has a right to an opinion." should be modified to say "Everyone has a right to their own informed opinion". Uninformed opinions are useless, and no, people shouldn't really have a right to have any opinion they want. There is not an equivalence that says every opinion is equally valid. Many of them are simply wrong.
> 
> Carry on


So you can't have an opinion unless you are informed. Don't people generally believe that they are informed enough to have an opinion when they offer one? Who makes the determination on how informed a person needs to be and when that person has reached that level?
It sounds like Harlan Ellison (whoever he is/was) is/was just being a big snob.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> So you can't have an opinion unless you are informed. Don't people generally believe that they are informed enough to have an opinion when they offer one? Who makes the determination on how informed a person needs to be and when that person has reached that level?


I see a car on the street, I say, oh, I like that car. Doesn't mean I know ANYTHING about cars. I think what Ellison said smacks of snobbery if you ask me. It sounds like those who think your opinion is wrong, unless you agree with them. If you don't, you're misinformed.

I agree with you. At what level are you "informed"?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I think what Ellison said smacks of snobbery if you ask me.


Funny, my ninja edit included the exact same sentiment.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

RickyL said:


> Mary tyler moore show, the betty white show, Mama's family...more than Password.


Never watched any of them other than maybe an episode here or there in syndication years ago. The first I became aware of Betty White was from Golden Girls. I'm not sure how old Steveknj is, but I could argue that for my generation, Golden Girls is what made BW a famous and recognizable star. So if I were to argue that GG made her famous, it wouldn't necessarily be wrong, it just made her famous to a new/different group of people. Currently, I think she's just a caricature of a feisty old lady that makes off-color jokes and really could care less about anything she is working on (if anything... too indifferent to bother to go look it up).

As for Bob Newhart, I loved Newhart and he makes me laugh during his appearances on BBT, so I'm glad he won an award. I don't give a rat's ass about any of the self-congratulation award shows though, so it really doesn't bother me if it was deserved or not. All those damn award shows do is soak up prime time evenings a few times a year when the networks could air something that actually is worth watching.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Flop said:


> ... networks could air something that actually is worth watching.


Oxymoron...


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> What show was she a STAR in?


you never heard of Mary Tyler Moore ?

how can you possibly post on a forum discussing television shows and not have heard of the Mary Tyler Moore ?

and how difficult is it to find out the shows any actor/actress has starred in ?

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0924508/



Spoiler



Actress (106 credits)
2010-2014 Hot in Cleveland (TV Series) 
Elka Ostrovsky / Elka Ostrovosky
- Rusty Banks Rides Again (2014) ... Elka Ostrovosky
- Love Is All Around (2013) ... Elka Ostrovsky
- The Man That Got Away (2013) ... Elka Ostrovsky
- All My Exes (2013) ... Elka Ostrovsky
- Corpse Bride (2013) ... Elka Ostrovsky
See all 79 episodes »
2010-2013 Pound Puppies (TV Series) 
Agatha McLeish / Agatha
- Lord of the Fleas (2013) ... Agatha (voice)
- Rebound's First Symphony (2013) ... Agatha (voice)
- Little Monster (2013) ... Agatha (voice)
- The Truth Is in Hear (2013) ... Agatha (voice)
- Beauty Is Only Fur Deep (2013) ... Agatha McLeish (voice)
See all 13 episodes »
2013 Mickey Mouse (TV Series) 
Aardvark Lady
- New York Weenie (2013) ... Aardvark Lady (voice)
2013 Save Me (TV Series) 
God
- Holier Than Thou (2013) ... God
2012 The Client List (TV Series) 
Ruth Hudson
- Past Is Prologue (2012) ... Ruth Hudson
2012 The Lorax 
Grammy Norma (voice)
2011 The Lost Valentine (TV Movie) 
Caroline Thomas
2010 Prep & Landing Stocking Stuffer: Operation: Secret Santa (TV Short) 
Mrs. Claus (voice)
2010 Community (TV Series) 
Professor June Bauer
- The Psychology of Letting Go (2010) ... Professor June Bauer
- Anthropology 101 (2010) ... Professor June Bauer
2010 You Again 
Grandma Bunny
2009-2010 Glenn Martin DDS (TV Series) 
Grandma Shelia Martin / Dora
- Step Brother (2010) ... Grandma Shelia Martin (voice)
- From Here to Fraternity (2009) ... Dora (voice)
2010 The Middle (TV Series) 
Mrs. Nethercott
- Average Rules (2010) ... Mrs. Nethercott
2010 Storyline Online (TV Series) 
- Harry the Dirty Dog (2010)
2009 Part Two: The Warm Mission (Short) 
Betty
2006-2009 The Bold and the Beautiful (TV Series) 
Ann Douglas
- Episode #1.5698 (2009) ... Ann Douglas
- Episode #1.5697 (2009) ... Ann Douglas
- Episode #1.5696 (2009) ... Ann Douglas
- Episode #1.5695 (2009) ... Ann Douglas
- Episode #1.5428 (2008) ... Ann Douglas
See all 23 episodes »
2009 30 Rock (TV Series) 
Betty White
- Stone Mountain (2009) ... Betty White
2009/I The Proposal 
Grandma Annie
2009 Love N' Dancing 
Irene
2009 My Name Is Earl (TV Series) 
Mrs. Weezmer
- Witch Lady (2009) ... Mrs. Weezmer
2005-2008 Boston Legal (TV Series) 
Catherine Piper
- Juiced (2008) ... Catherine Piper
- Happy Trails (2008) ... Catherine Piper
- Fine Young Cannibal (2006) ... Catherine Piper
- Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (2006) ... Catherine Piper
- Breast in Show (2006) ... Catherine Piper
See all 16 episodes »
2008 Ponyo 
Yoshie (English version, voice)
2007 Sea Tales (Video) 
2004-2007 Higglytown Heroes (TV Series) 
Grandma / Grandma Hero
- Choo Choo Zucchini/Something Ducky Going On (2007) ... Grandma (voice)
- Two Bees or Not Two Bees (2005) ... Grandma (voice)
- First Snow/All Tire'd Out (2004) ... Grandma Hero
2005 Joey (TV Series) 
Margaret Bly
- Joey and the House (2005) ... Margaret Bly
2004-2005 Complete Savages (TV Series) 
Mrs. Riley
- Saving Old Lady Riley (2005) ... Mrs. Riley
- The Man Without a Ball (2004) ... Mrs. Riley
 2005 The Third Wish 
Lettie
2005 Annie's Point (TV Movie) 
Annie Eason
2004 Father of the Pride (TV Series) 
Grandma Wilson
- Donkey (2004) ... Grandma Wilson (voice, uncredited)
2004 Malcolm in the Middle (TV Series) 
Sylvia
- Victor's Other Family (2004) ... Sylvia
2004 My Wife and Kids (TV Series) 
Mrs. June Hopkins
- The Maid (2004) ... Mrs. June Hopkins
2003-2004 Everwood (TV Series) 
Carol Roberts
- Your Future Awaits (2004) ... Carol Roberts
- Unhappy Holidays (2003) ... Carol Roberts
2004 The Practice (TV Series) 
Catherine Piper
- Mr. Shore Goes to Town (2004) ... Catherine Piper
- Pre-Trial Blues (2004) ... Catherine Piper
- Going Home (2004) ... Catherine Piper
2003 Stealing Christmas (TV Movie) 
Emily Sutton
2003 Gary the Rat (TV Series) 
Gary's Mother
- This Is Not a Pipe (2003) ... Gary's Mother (voice)
2003 The Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy (TV Series) 
Mrs. Doolin
- Who Killed Who?/Tween Wolf (2003) ... Mrs. Doolin (voice)
2003 Return to the Batcave: The Misadventures of Adam and Burt (TV Movie) 
Woman in Window during Batclimb sequence
2003 Bringing Down the House 
Mrs. Kline
2002-2003 That '70s Show (TV Series) 
Bea Sigurdson
- Babe I'm Gonna Leave You (2003) ... Bea Sigurdson
- Your Time Is Gonna Come (2003) ... Bea Sigurdson
- Thank You (2002) ... Bea Sigurdson
- Heartbreaker (2002) ... Bea Sigurdson
1999-2002 King of the Hill (TV Series) 
Dorothy / Ellen / Delia
- The Son Also Roses (2002) ... Dorothy / Ellen (voice)
- Escape from Party Island (1999) ... Delia (voice)
2002 Providence (TV Series) 
Julianna
- The Heart of the Matter (2002) ... Julianna
2002 Yes, Dear (TV Series) 
Sylvia
- Kim's New Nanny (2002) ... Sylvia
2002 Teacher's Pet (TV Series) 
Granny
- The Turkey That Came for Dinner (2002) ... Granny (voice)
2001 The Wild Thornberrys: The Origin of Donnie (TV Movie) 
Grandma Sophie (voice)
2001 The Ellen Show (TV Series) 
Connie Gibson
- Missing the Bus (2001) ... Connie Gibson
2001 The Retrievers (TV Movie) 
Mrs. Krisper
1999-2001 Ladies Man (TV Series) 
Mitzi Stiles
- The Happy Wanderer (2001) ... Mitzi Stiles
- Family Dinner (2001) ... Mitzi Stiles
- The 31-Inch-High Club (2001) ... Mitzi Stiles
- A Quiet Evening at Home (2001) ... Mitzi Stiles
- Upright and Breathing (2001) ... Mitzi Stiles
See all 30 episodes »
2000 The Wild Thornberrys (TV Series) 
Sophie Hunter / Grandma Sophie
- The Anniversary (2000) ... Sophie Hunter (voice)
- A Tiger by the Tail (2000) ... Grandma Sophie (voice)
2000 Tom Sawyer (Video) 
Aunt Polly (voice)
2000 Whispers: An Elephant's Tale 
Round (voice)
1999 Ally McBeal (TV Series) 
Dr. Shirley Flott
- Seeing Green (1999) ... Dr. Shirley Flott
1999 The Story of Us 
Lillian Jordan
1999 Lake Placid 
Mrs. Delores Bickerman
1999 Hercules (TV Series) 
Hestia
- Hercules and the Tiff on Olympus (1999) ... Hestia
1998 L.A. Doctors (TV Series) 
Mrs. Brooks
- Leap of Faith (1998) ... Mrs. Brooks
1998 The Lionhearts (TV Series) 
Dorothy
- Leo's Diet (1998) ... Dorothy (voice)
- Brown Dog Day (1998) ... Dorothy (voice)
- Singin' in the Mane (1998) ... Dorothy (voice)
- But Some of My Best Friends Are Clowns (1998) ... Dorothy (voice)
- Family Circus (1998) ... Dorothy (voice)
1998 Me & George (TV Series) 
1998 Dennis the Menace Strikes Again! (Video) 
Martha Wilson
1998 Hard Rain 
Doreen Sears
1996 The Story of Santa Claus (TV Movie) 
Gretchen Claus (voice)
1996 Suddenly Susan (TV Series) 
Midge Haber
- Golden Girl Friday (1996) ... Midge Haber
1996 A Weekend in the Country (TV Movie) 
Martha
1995-1996 Maybe This Time (TV Series) 
Shirley Wallace
- Whose Life Is It Anyway? (1996) ... Shirley Wallace
- St. Valentine's Day Massacre (1996) ... Shirley Wallace
- Stand Up Your Man (1996) ... Shirley Wallace
- Acting Out (1996) ... Shirley Wallace
- Lucky Puck (1996) ... Shirley Wallace
See all 18 episodes »
1994 Diagnosis Murder (TV Series) 
Dora Sloan
- Death by Extermination (1994) ... Dora Sloan
1993 Bob (TV Series) 
Sylvia Schmidt
- Kiss and Tell (1993) ... Sylvia Schmidt
- Speechless in Chicago (1993) ... Sylvia Schmidt
- Whose Card Is It Anyway? (1993) ... Sylvia Schmidt
- For Pete's Sake (1993) ... Sylvia Schmidt
- Greetings (1993) ... Sylvia Schmidt
See all 8 episodes »
1992-1993 The Golden Palace (TV Series) 
Rose Nylund
- The Chicken and the Egg (1993) ... Rose Nylund
- Sex, Lies and Tortillas (1993) ... Rose Nylund
- One Angry Stan (1993) ... Rose Nylund
- Tad (1993) ... Rose Nylund
- Pros and Concierge (1993) ... Rose Nylund
See all 24 episodes »
1985-1992 The Golden Girls (TV Series) 
Rose Nylund
- One Flew Out of the Cuckoo's Nest (1992) ... Rose Nylund
- Home Again, Rose: Part 2 (1992) ... Rose Nylund
- Home Again, Rose: Part 1 (1992) ... Rose Nylund
- Rose: Portrait of a Woman (1992) ... Rose Nylund
- A Midwinter Night's Dream (1992) ... Rose Nylund
See all 177 episodes »
1989-1992 Empty Nest (TV Series) 
Rose Nylund
- Dr. Weston and Mr. Hyde (1992) ... Rose Nylund
- Rambo of Neiman Marcus (1989) ... Rose Nylund
- Strange Bedfellows (1989) ... Rose Nylund
1991 Chance of a Lifetime (TV Movie) 
Evelyn Eglin
1991 Nurses (TV Series) 
Rose Nylund
- Begone with the Wind (1991) ... Rose Nylund
1990 Carol & Company (TV Series) 
Trisha Durant
- Trisha Springs Eternal (1990) ... Trisha Durant
1988 Santa Barbara (TV Series) 
Waitress / Lady in the Theatre
- Episode #1.877 (1988) ... Waitress (uncredited)
- Episode #1.876 (1988) ... Lady in the Theatre (uncredited)
- Episode #1.875 (1988) ... Waitress (uncredited)
1987 Alf Loves a Mystery (TV Movie) 
Aunt Harriet
1983-1986 Mama's Family (TV Series) 
Ellen Harper Jackson
- Best Medicine (1986) ... Ellen Harper Jackson
- A Grave Mistake (1984) ... Ellen Harper Jackson
- Mama Cries Uncle (1984) ... Ellen Harper Jackson
- Mama for Mayor: Part 2 (1984) ... Ellen Harper Jackson
- Mama for Mayor: Part 1 (1984) ... Ellen Harper Jackson
See all 15 episodes »
1985 Who's the Boss? (TV Series) 
Macy's Parade Hostess / Bobby Barnes
- Thanksgiving at Mrs. Rossini's (1985) ... Macy's Parade Hostess (voice)
- Eye on Angela (1985) ... Bobby Barnes
1980-1985 The Love Boat (TV Series) 
Betsy / Betsy Boucher / Betsy Bouchet / ...
- Good Time Girls/The Iron Man/Soap Star (1985) ... Betsy Boucher
- How Do I Love Thee?/No More Alimony/Authoress! Authoress! (1984) ... Betsy Bouchet
- Baby Talk/My Friend, the Executrix/Programmed for Love (1982) ... Betsy
- Two Grapes on the Vine/Aunt Sylvia/Deductible Divorce (1981) ... Betsy
- The Horse Lover/Secretary to the Stars/Julie's Decision/Gopher and Isaac Buy a Horse/Village People Ride Again (1980) ... Louise Willis
1985 St. Elsewhere (TV Series) 
Capt. Gloria Neal
- Close Encounters (1985) ... Capt. Gloria Neal
- Red, White, Black and Blue (1985) ... Capt. Gloria Neal
1984 Hotel (TV Series) 
Wilma Klein
- Outsiders (1984) ... Wilma Klein
1983 Fame (TV Series) 
Catherine
- Sunshine Again (1983) ... Catherine
1982 Eunice (TV Movie) 
Ellen
1982 Love, Sidney (TV Series) 
Charlotte
- Charlotte's Web (1982) ... Charlotte
1981 Best of the West (TV Series) 
- Mail Order Bride (1981)
1981 Stephanie (TV Movie) 
Agnes Dewey
1981 The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson (TV Series) 
Jane
- Episode dated 14 August 1981 (1981) ... Jane
1980 The Gossip Columnist (TV Movie) 
1979 Before and After (TV Movie) 
Anita
1979 The Best Place to Be (TV Movie) 
Sally Cantrell
1978 Snavely (TV Movie) 
Gladys Snavely
1978 With This Ring (TV Movie) 
Evelyn Harris
1977-1978 The Betty White Show (TV Series) 
Joyce Whitman
- The Stunt Woman (1978) ... Joyce Whitman
- Play Misty for John (1978) ... Joyce Whitman
- Fletcher's Decision (1977) ... Joyce Whitman
- Joyce's Wedding (1977) ... Joyce Whitman
- Joyce, the Matchmaker (1977) ... Joyce Whitman
See all 14 episodes »
1977 The John Davidson Christmas Special (TV Movie) 
1973-1977 Mary Tyler Moore (TV Series) 
Sue Ann Nivens
- The Last Show (1977) ... Sue Ann Nivens
- Lou Dates Mary (1977) ... Sue Ann Nivens
- Mary's Big Party (1977) ... Sue Ann Nivens
- Murray Ghosts for Ted (1977) ... Sue Ann Nivens
- Mary and the Sexagenarian (1977) ... Sue Ann Nivens
See all 45 episodes »
1975-1976 The Carol Burnett Show (TV Series) 
Various
- Episode #10.12 (1976)
- Episode #9.11 (1975) ... Various
1975 Ellery Queen (TV Series) 
Louise Demery
- The Adventure of Miss Aggie's Farewell Performance (1975) ... Louise Demery
1975 Lucas Tanner (TV Series) 
Lydia Merrick
- The Noise of a Quiet Weekend (1975) ... Lydia Merrick
1971 The Pet Set (TV Series) 
Hostess
1971 Vanished (TV Movie) 
T.V. Hostess
1969 Petticoat Junction (TV Series) 
Adelle Colby
- The Cannonball Bookmobile (1969) ... Adelle Colby
1968 That's Life (TV Series) 
- Buying a House (1968)
1964 Another World (TV Series) 
Brenda Barlowe (1988)
1962 The United States Steel Hour (TV Series) 
- Scene of the Crime (1962)
1962 Advise & Consent 
Senator Bessie Adams
1957-1958 Date with the Angels (TV Series) 
Vickie Angel
- What an Opportunity (1958) ... Vickie Angel
- Francis Goes to School (1958) ... Vickie Angel
- Double Trouble (1958) ... Vickie Angel
- The Train (1958) ... Vickie Angel
- Wheeler at the Cabin (1958) ... Vickie Angel
See all 33 episodes »
1956 The Millionaire (TV Series) 
Virginia Lennart
- The Virginia Lennart Story (1956) ... Virginia Lennart
1953-1955 Life with Elizabeth (TV Series) 
Elizabeth
- Episode #2.19 (1955) ... Elizabeth
- Episode #1.22 (1954) ... Elizabeth
- Episode #1.19 (1954) ... Elizabeth
- Episode #1.8 (1953) ... Elizabeth
- Episode #1.4 (1953) ... Elizabeth
See all 13 episodes »
1949 Hollywood on Television (TV Series) 
Phone Girl
1945 Time to Kill (Short) 
Lou's Girl


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Oxymoron...


You got me. I should have written "networks could air something that I'd be interested in watching."


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

jamesl said:


> you never heard of Mary Tyler Moore ?
> 
> how can you possibly post on a forum discussing television shows and not have heard of the Mary Tyler Moore ?
> 
> ...


Appearing on a tv show or shows, even regularly, does not make one a star.

e.g. Kevin Sussman is not a star


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Flop said:


> You got me. I should have written "networks could air something that I'd be interested in watching."


Now THERE you go....


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> He never said it was just because they are old. But go ahead, keep taking one phrase out of context and bash the hell out of it.


Uh. He keeps contending that. Including that Betty White is popular now because she is old and says shocking things. Oh how cute. Almost direct quote.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> All he said was "(and married to the show's host)" How exactly does that translate into him saying that she had to be on the show?


Damn it. It was in context. She was married to the host was part of the reason she was on the show.

You are parsing words out of context.

Actually. Forget it. I am not having this conversation with you. If a poster needs an interpreter then let him filter his stuff through you.

And let him learn how to articulate his opinion clearly without your interference.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I see a car on the street, I say, oh, I like that car. Doesn't mean I know ANYTHING about cars. I think what Ellison said smacks of snobbery if you ask me. It sounds like those who think your opinion is wrong, unless you agree with them. If you don't, you're misinformed. I agree with you. At what level are you "informed"?


You are confusing preferences with opinions.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Appearing on a tv show or shows, even regularly, does not make one a star. e.g. Kevin Sussman is not a star


Tell that to the Fonz. Moronic statement.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> Appearing on a tv show or shows, even regularly, does not make one a star.
> 
> e.g. Kevin Sussman is not a star


You are confusing "star" for "lead [actor]." Star is another word for actor. Kevin Sussman stars on the show, although he is not a leading actor on the show, he's supporting.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> You are confusing "star" for "lead [actor]." Star is another word for actor. Kevin Sussman stars on the show, although he is not a leading actor on the show, he's supporting.


No I am not making that confusion. 
By your account, everyone on tv is a star.
You and others seem to be confusing being a star with simply having some celebrity/fame.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> And never won, until he got a bit part last year in TBBT, playing an older version of the same character he played the other 3x he was nominated. Was he a better actor this time around?


Maybe he was.

Did they nominated every lead actor for an Emmy in those years?

No, they nominated the ones they considered to have outstanding performances.

Certainly they considered Newhart more than a "one trick pony".


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Tell that to the Fonz. Moronic statement.


Your response is what's moronic.

Stars can and do arise from being on tv shows, but just being on a tv show does not make you a star.
Henry Winkler became a star doing Happy Days, Erin Moran and Anson Williams not so much.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Bierboy said:


>


I couldn't agree more!

Any chance we could maybe discuss _The Big Bang Theory_ in this thread?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

JLucPicard said:


> Any chance we could maybe discuss _The Big Bang Theory_ in this thread?


Judging by past history, I'd say it's less than a 10% chance.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

midas said:


> Judging by past history, I'd say it's less than a 10% chance.


11.274%, to be exact.

Bazinga.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> 11.274%, to be exact.
> 
> Bazinga.


Bzzzzt. Those figures are only through the 2011 fiscal year. The most recent numbers available as of 12/31/12 are 12.179%.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

When did it increase from a 3.14159265359% chance?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> So you can't have an opinion unless you are informed. Don't people generally believe that they are informed enough to have an opinion when they offer one? Who makes the determination on how informed a person needs to be and when that person has reached that level?
> It sounds like Harlan Ellison (whoever he is/was) is/was just being a big snob.


Anybody can have an opinion, informed or not, but it doesn't mean that all opinions are created equal. It's up to the listener to apply the proper value to any opinions that they hear and to separate informed opinions from worthless ones. Problems generally arise when the value someone puts on their own opinion differs pretty significantly from the value that the listener puts on it.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

My favorite bit was the somewhat unexpected Professor Proton reaction to Bill Nye being a shtick-stealing hack, and Bill just taking it with a mixture of grace and chagrin. Partly because of how it seemed they were building to a more typical mutual admiration society (the guys who do these kinds of science outreach work all tend to feel like they're comrades on the same team), and partly because of how fun it was to see Bill playing along.

I do wonder, though, if we can use this somehow to connect BBT to the St. Elsewhere Catastrophe. (Though I wouldn't be surprised if it isn't already.)


----------



## Dirk Legume (Nov 29, 2004)

Penny is an alcoholic!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Dirk Legume said:


> Penny is an alcoholic!


...and a felon...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Damn it. It was in context. She was married to the host was part of the reason she was on the show.
> 
> You are parsing words out of context.
> 
> ...


Clearly, you need an interpretor because you do not understand it.

If he was implying that "*Part of the reason*" as you now say, she was on the show was because they were married, I'd agree with you. It can be much easier to get a spouse involved with something than to find someone else. but that is very different than your previous statement on how *"She wasn't in it because she had to be." When nobody was saying or implying it.* What's more likely is that the statement about them being married was an aside noting a little trivia.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Could someone wake me when the thread talks about important issues such as who has the best rack? [media]http://i.imgur.com/zydqj.jpg[/media]


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

replaytv said:


> Could someone wake me when the thread talks about important issues such as who has the best rack? [media]http://i.imgur.com/zydqj.jpg[/media]


You've answered your own question...Bernie's, however, is a close second...


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> You've answered your own question...Bernie's, however, is a close second...


Bernie's don't get the exposure that Penny's do. They need to wear the same type of outfits for us to adequately judge.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

And we know Amy is a little vixen. She's just working it under all those layers of wool and polyester.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

You (we) guys are just awful...


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Donbadabon said:


> And we know Amy is a little vixen. She's just working it under all those layers of wool and polyester.


If Amy wasn't hiding them under those five layers of fashion violations and had hollow bones she would get all the sugar she could stand!
[media]http://photos.posh24.com/p/1776534/z/hot_news/big_bang_theory_mayim_bialik.jpg[/media]


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Mayim's 'after' picture from _What Not To Wear_.


----------

